# Which files or directories cannot be synchronized with rsync?



## sdf (Sep 2, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Which files or directories cannot be synchronized with rsync? /boot, /sbin or /usr/sbin?
What happens if I sync these directories?


----------



## TomHsiung (Sep 2, 2018)

To modify some files is dangerous.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 2, 2018)

Impossible to answer, it depends entirely on your setup.


----------

